# Google to crack down on mobile websites using intrusive pop-ups



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Google is taking steps towards making surfing the mobile web better for its users. In a recent blog post, the company announced that it will now give mobile websites a low ranking in its search results if it is caught utilizing intrusive pop-up ads.
> 
> According to them, pages that display pop-up ads provide a poorer experience to users, compared to other ones where content is immediately available to them. "This can be problematic on mobile devices where screens are often smaller," the blog post stated. "To improve the mobile search experience, after January 10, 2017, pages where content is not easily accessible to a user on the transition from the mobile search results may not rank as highly."
> 
> ...


Google to crack down on mobile websites using intrusive pop-ups


----------

